# How long until you got your first?



## dlawrence1 (Jan 5, 2014)

So I have been wanting to apply for a bear license for years now and I am finally going to this year. I have heard lots of people say it takes many years before you get a tag....So the question is, on average, how long does it take before you get a tag? Or how long did it take you?? Any replies are appreciated, Thanks.


----------



## SWMbruiser (Jan 25, 2012)

Depends where you want to hunt and when. I am sure some people have gotten it there 1st or 2nd year. But they may be last hunt in some of the less popular areas. Some areas in the northern lower may take 8+ years. Its a quality vs. Quantity issue. Not every area or hunt period are the same. Best thing you can do is find out where you want to hunt and check past results for what it takes to get a tag and that will tell ya how long it is gonna take to get your tag.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

All the data from last year is in the bear guide by unit.


----------



## dlawrence1 (Jan 5, 2014)

KalamazooKid said:


> All the data from last year is in the bear guide by unit.


Yea I found all the stats, looks like I'll be applying for Red Oak area. I dont have a place to hunt yet but a few possible leads. Guess I'll see how it goes. Thanks for the input guys.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

This should give you an idea.

http://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/2013_Bear_Drawing_Statistics_425352_7.pdf?20140408113917


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

I have hunted Baraga twice (I love the people I've hunted with up there and the place). I drew 1st hunt with 3 pts the first time and with 2 pts the second time. With new (lower) quotas last year I believe it took 3 or 4 pts. So no guarantee, depends a lot where you want to hunt. 

I've always taken the approach that I go for 1st season because it's a long drive and I want someone baiting for me. Now if I lived up in the UP and had property to hunt I'd have no problem going 2nd or 3rd just so I could hunt every year.


----------



## Winterover (Jan 22, 2001)

I agree 100% with kalamazookids answer. I hunt Bergland. The first couple times I got it with two points, last year it took four points to draw the hunt I do. I have four points this year and plan to hunt. I also go for the first hunt, quality vs quantity. I bait hunt and this allows us to hunt 5 days before the houndsmen start hunting. If I lived up there, I would take the 3rd hunt and hunt almost every year!


----------



## dsgt1 (Jun 17, 2008)

it took me 12 years to put a tag on my first bear. hunted every 4 years . he was 372 lb but doing it x2 myself then screwed by one guide it took me awhile. then I got a real guide. the first night shot a nice bear 13 years old .


----------



## Matthuntsall (Feb 21, 2013)

I hunt Red Oak as well. My 1st tag took 4 or 5 years I believe to get. My mom's tag took 5 years to get. I have 6 point for this year so I am guaranteed a permit (according to last years hunt data). Usually red oak is 5-6 years depending on how many applicants and how many tags issued.


----------



## Kody Myers (Oct 28, 2013)

Matthuntsall said:


> I hunt Red Oak as well. My 1st tag took 4 or 5 years I believe to get. My mom's tag took 5 years to get. I have 6 point for this year so I am guaranteed a permit (according to last years hunt data). Usually red oak is 5-6 years depending on how many applicants and how many tags issued.


Don't count on it. They're dropping the Red Oak quota again.


----------



## Matthuntsall (Feb 21, 2013)

How bad are they dropping it? As of last year everyone with 6 point got a tag. and like 15% I think of people with 5 point got one. So even if they drop license number I should be ok. And I have no idea why they would drop the tags, the kill count was low, and there are still TONS of bears in that area.


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

Matthuntsall said:


> How bad are they dropping it? As of last year everyone with 6 point got a tag. and like 15% I think of people with 5 point got one. So even if they drop license number I should be ok. And I have no idea why they would drop the tags, the kill count was low, and there are still TONS of bears in that area.


Because they have over harvested the unit every year for the past few years. They needed a much more drastic reduction of tags but only dropped 75 tags, making the total 650, I believe. 

It will probably take 6 points to draw a tag in Red Oak this year.


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

My two cents....


Bank your points for the Baldwin unit. Get your bear fix in Ontario or Quebec. Quebec does spring bear so you maybe able to look around now and catch a spring hunt fairly inexpensive. Fall Ontario will run anywhere from $800 to $1500 + tag/taxes. Plus you get some good fishing in too.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

matthuntsall said:


> how bad are they dropping it? As of last year everyone with 6 point got a tag. And like 15% i think of people with 5 point got one. So even if they drop license number i should be ok. And i have no idea why they would drop the tags, the kill count was low, and there are still tons of bears in that area.


675


----------



## Kody Myers (Oct 28, 2013)

Matthuntsall said:


> How bad are they dropping it? As of last year everyone with 6 point got a tag. and like 15% I think of people with 5 point got one. So even if they drop license number I should be ok. And I have no idea why they would drop the tags, the kill count was low, and there are still TONS of bears in that area.


I've got 6 points but I may wait for 2015. There aren't as many bears as you think up here any more.


----------



## Matthuntsall (Feb 21, 2013)

Kody Myers said:


> I've got 6 points but I may wait for 2015. There aren't as many bears as you think up here any more.




I guess I shouldn't show you the trail cam pics from last year (we let my cousin hunt out property). He had so many different bears on film. 3 over 400 lbs, 2 close to 500 and well over 6 ft tall. Biggest bears I ever saw. The only problem was as season opener came closer the big ones turned nocturnal. We have tons of bears around us, we want the limits increased. We have lots of problems with them in the area. They go to the lakefront properties and tear into bird feeders, and cause other damage.


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

Matthuntsall said:


> I guess I shouldn't show you the trail cam pics from last year (we let my cousin hunt out property). He had so many different bears on film. 3 over 400 lbs, 2 close to 500 and well over 6 ft tall. Biggest bears I ever saw.


post 'em up.


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

srconnell22 said:


> post 'em up.




X2......I'd like to see those big bears.


----------



## Rooster Cogburn (Nov 5, 2007)

Matt, are you referring to what you are observing in Club Country?


----------



## Kody Myers (Oct 28, 2013)

Rooster Cogburn said:


> Matt, are you referring to what you are observing in Club Country?


I was referring to club country, the bear numbers are way down. I'm talking about daily bear sightings live and in person.


----------

